# أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه



## jjjjo (13 يونيو 2008)

الشريط الاول (شايل همى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2867677/ a.../_sharing. html​


الشريط الثانى (صرخة ابنى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2776135/ 5.../_sharing. html​


الشريط الثالث (صرخة ايمان)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2802280/ 6.../_sharing. html​


الشريط الرابع (حنانكياامى(​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2824117/ 1...__sharing. html​


الشريط الخامس (باركبلادى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2121530/ a.../_sharing. html​


الشريط السادس (دايما معايا) ترنيمة واحدةفقثط وباقى الشريط سيتم رفعه​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3063769/ 9.../_sharing. html​


الشريط السابع (محتاجين لك)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2868254/ 5.../_sharing. html​


الشريط الثامن (امدح فى البتول)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3387420/ 3...__sharing. html​


الشريط التاسع (احببتنى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3688976/ a...0/sharing. html​


الشريط العاشر (ايقونةجميلة)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2941792/ d.../_sharing. html​


الشريط الحادى عشر (السر العظيم)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2105183/ 2.../_sharing. html​


الشريط الثانى عشر (موسيقى فيلم ابونا يسطس الانطوانى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2887223/ 62cd2de9/ ___.html​


الشريط الثالث عشر (المس ايدينا)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3097291/ 1...__sharing. html​


الشريط الرابع عشر (رحلة غربة)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3512061/ c...__sharing. html​


الشريط الخامس عشر (شايلحمولى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3077201/ 7681304f/ ____.html​


الشريط السادس عشر (زهور البستان)
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22218806. ../__online. html​


الشريط السابع عشر (ترانيم ومدائحللبابا كيرلس)​


http://www.4shared.com/file/23661266/7f2f3890/ ____.html​


الشريط الثامن عشر (اشكى اليك همى)​


http://www.4shared.com/file/23663137. ..___online.html​


الشريط التاسع عشر (دمعة عينيا) فريق بارثينا​


http://www.4shared.com/file/ 25833105. ..344/__- __.html​


الشريط العشرون (فائق الحب) ساتر ميخائيل​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 29764529. ../__online. html​


الشريط الحادى والعشرون (قصائدالبابا) لكورال داود​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22151450/ 453ef308/ ___1.html​


الشريط الثانى والعشرون (خلينى اعشلك)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 33827725. ..637/2_- __.html​


الشريط الرابع والعشرون (شفيععمرى)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35158187/ 1c3aab97/ ___.html​


شريط (اغلى شفيع) للمرنمة مريمبطرس​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3733703/ f9a392a7/ _-_.html​


شريط ( ريشة طايرة ) وهو شريط فى منتهى الروعة​


الجزء الاول​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 28122740. ..ra_Sida_ A.html​


الجزء الثانى​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 28134387. ..ra_Sida_ B.html​


شريط (معا نرنم) لفريق Better Life​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/4460701/ 8..._____ ____.html​


شريط (زياد شحاتة) الجديد + مجموعة من ترنيمه​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/4341493/ 6c38ffb4/ __-_.html​


شريط (عيناى الى السماء) للمرنم غسان بطرس مع ليديا شديد​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5455997/ 6...5/___ -___.html​


شريط (مدرسة التوبة) للمرنة فيفيان السودانية​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5412254/ 3b43423b/ _-_.html​


شريط (خلينى اعشلك) احسن واجمل صوت (هايدى منتصر)​


هذا الشريط سوبر مستر من الشركة المنتجة​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 40041852. ../__online. html​


شريط (بستان القديسين) بثلاث صيغات:​


الشريط بصيغة amr:​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 25832574. ../__online. html​


الشريط بصيغة mp3:​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39865963. ../__online. html​


الشريط بصيغة wav: اجمل صيغة:​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39225732. ../__online. html​


شريط ( ساكت ليه ) للمرنمة هايدىمنتصر وهو فى شكل ترانيم منفصلة​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/4928197/ 3...saket_ leh.html​


شريط (الراعى والقطيع)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2698246/ 1.../_sharing. html​


شريط (قلبى فرحان)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3142348/ d.../_sharing. html

​


شريط ( يارب أرحم)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3216579/ 4...__sharing. html​


شريط (يسوع فى بيتنا)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3154712/ 5...__sharing. html​


شريط (ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2873938/ ed632a47/ ___.html​


شريط (يسوع ذىالسكر)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5304894/ 9...5/sharing. html​


شريط (دبدوبى فى البحر)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3348136/ 5...__sharing. html​


شريط (احبك ربى يسوع)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2663404/ c...__sharing. html​


شريط (لاتخف ايهاالقطيع الصغير)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2933254/ 80065b6e/ ____.html​


شريط ( قيثارة داود ) رحلة غربة
http://www.4shared. com/dir/5927019/ eefab6d0/ ___.html​


شريط (فى عتمة الليل الحزين)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39633170/ 87220a96/ ___.html​


مريم بطرس ( اقبل الايادى ) شريط بجد جميل جداً​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35707486/ 2b2c25d1/ ____.html​


شريط ( ام النور ) المرنم ميلاد بشرى​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3462389/ 206ec3d6/ ___.html​


شريط ( بايديك شكلتنى ) للمرنم بيتر جمال ذكى​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3466986/ 3224ccc6/ _-__.html​


شريط ( دايما سهران)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3751887/ 1...__sharing. html​


شريط (نغمات ابوسفين)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3641206/ 5c7763fd/ ___.html​


الشريط فى لينك واحد​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22603426. ..___online. html​


شريط ( رجل الايمان ) لفريقحياة جديدة​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/4261373/ 4668447a/ _-__.html​


شريط (يالااظهرى)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3481152/ a.../_sharing. html​
​



هذا اللينك يحتوى على الترانيم ولكن بالقبطى​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2849356/ 7.../_sharing. html​


ترانيم باللغة الانجيليزية​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3623026/ 4.../_sharing. html​


حوالى 15 عشر ترنيمة انجيلزى من الترانيمالجميلة جدا ومنهم ترنيمة ( كنيستى كنيستى ) انجليزى​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 33932728. ..glish_New. html​


كل ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد فى هذا اللينك​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/1722502/ 9...3/sharing. html​


ترانيم بصوت البابا شنودة​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 30145276/ 73d1e75d/ ___.html​


بعض المعجزات الحية المصورة (جميلة جداً)​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5457989/ 3.../_sharing. html​


شريط ( مدائح والحان ) لللانبا موسى​


http://www.4shared.com/dir/3733599/cb30149e/___.html​


شريط (بستان الرهبان المسموع) كامل كله فى لينك 10 دقائق وتحمله كله​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 35728838. ..___online. html​
​


ترانيم متنوعة للمرنم زياد شحاتة​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/4341493/ 6c38ffb4/ __-_.html​


هذا اللينك خطـــــــــــــــــــير جدا لانه يحتوى على مجموعةكبيرة جدا من التماجيد والمدائح لكل القديسين ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم بس بجد جميل جدا​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/4931635/ 6...tamageeed. html​


مجموعة كبيرة من مدائح القدسين على هذا الرابط​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5555243/ 1f37ab05/ ___.html​


جميع شرائط شباب الانبا رويس (من الجزء الاولالى السادس)
الشريط الاول​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5946893/ ff1916bb/ _____1.html​


الشريط الثانى​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5953908/ b...f/___ ___2.html​


الشريط الثالث​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5960093/ a...f/___ ___3.html​


الشريط الرابع​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5961750/ 2...9/___ ___4.html​


الشريط الخامس​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5976038/ d...1/___ ___5.html​


الشريط السادس​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/5976784/ 3...4/___ ___6.html​
​


مجموعةشرائط (للبابا كيرلس)​


الشريط الاول ( شريط ابويا الحنين ) فى لينكواحد​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39681658. ../__online. html​


الشريط الثانى ( البابا ابويا ) فىلينك واحد​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39649371. ../__online. html​


الشريط الثالث ( البابا فى بيتنا)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39733264. ..___online. html​


الشريط الرابع ( البابا فىقلبى)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39822891. ..___online. html​


شريط (ايقونة السمائين) شريط بجد روعة​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 34778914. ../__online. Html​


شريط ( جوة الطاحونة)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39829537. ../__online. html​


الجزء الثانى من شرائط البابا كيرلس​


الشريط الاول (راهب غلبان)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39847031. ../__online. html​


الشريط الثانى ( جوة المزار)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39842566. ../__online. html​


الشريط الثالث (شفيع الطلبة)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39956782. ../__online. html​


الشريط الرابع ( شفيع الملايين)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39961205. ../__online. html​


الشريط الخامس (قدوة حياتنا)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 39896445. ..___online. html​


*فاديا بزى (مجموعة من شرايط فاديا بزى) الاكثر طلبا*​


1- هل تذوقت سلاماً​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/3436863/ 1...__sharing. html​


2- يا جراح المسيح​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2793594/ 59467b36/ ___-__.html​


3- مسيحى عشانى جيت​


http://www.4shared. com/dir/2961672/ 3eb373fe/ ___-__.html​


جميع شرائط فريق ثيؤطوكوس​


الشريط الاول (صرخة ايمان)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 36327449/ c79f7ca7/ 1__.html​


الشريط الثانى (فيك احتمى)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 36329301/ 48b85027/ 2__.html​


الشريط الثالث (نشتكى لمين)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 36332322/ 9e6cdae/3_ _.html​


الشريط الرابع (ثورة خاطئ)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 36846406/ 6e77c634/ 6__.html​


الشريط الخامس (فخ الاحزان)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 36848337/ d7cdc4d7/ 7__.html​


الشريط السادس (طوق النجاة)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 36852444/ 5617dcfb/ 8__.html​


الشريط السابع (زمن الضيقات)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 37930770. ../__online. html​


*ثلاثة شرايط لمريم بطرس*​


الشريط الاول ( شريط حكايات البطل)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 34480801/ f9cfc97c/ __-_.html​


الشريط الثانى (شريط اخطات اليك)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 38445236. ..d8d/__- __.html​


الشريط الثالث (متعولش الهم)​


http://www.4shared. com/file/ 38446990. ..03d/__- __.html​
​


__________________


----------



## hon_hon4 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه +++ارجو التثبيت+++*

ايه كل ده بجد مبدع فنان ربنا يباركك يابنى​


----------



## sosana (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه +++ارجو التثبيت+++*

ميرسي ليك كتيير كان في حاجات كتير في الموضوع نفسي اسمعها 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kokielpop (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه +++ارجو التثبيت+++*

*فعلا شرائط جميله كلها انا عندى الترانيم ديه كله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## minamitias (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه*

100 100 انت تمام اوي كدة 
ميرسي كتير


----------



## لينا ادوار (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم  ميرسى كتير على الترانيم الجميلة اوووووووووى دة


----------



## cobcob (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه*

*طبعا انت عامل مجهود كبير جدا فى تجميع الموضوع
بس عندى استفهام 
اللينكات الموجودة فى الموضوع ده متاخدة بالظبط من مكتبتى على موقع 4shared
ومكتوب على الصفحات ان اللى رافع الفايلات دى cobcob
وفايلات تانية من مكتبة جينا المشرفة معانا فى القسم
والشرايط دى موجود بالفعل فى موضوع مثبت لكل الشرايط الموجودة فى المنتدى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32601

فياريت نفهم ايه الهدف من الموضوع ده طالما انها حاجات موجودة قبل كده على المنتدى
ومش انت اللى رافعها*​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شرائط جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## hany_9996 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## hany_9996 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hany_9996 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتانىكل سنه وانتم طيبين​http://


----------



## المجدلية (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ترانيم جميله ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ROWIS (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أكثر من 100 شريط ترانيم كامله حمل بسرعه*



cobcob قال:


> *طبعا انت عامل مجهود كبير جدا فى تجميع الموضوع
> بس عندى استفهام
> اللينكات الموجودة فى الموضوع ده متاخدة بالظبط من مكتبتى على موقع 4shared
> ومكتوب على الصفحات ان اللى رافع الفايلات دى cobcob
> ...



*معلش انا بس عاوز اقول حاجه
مهما كان العضو عمل مجهود كويس وانه جمع الشرايط بطريقه كويسه
بس بما ان الشرايط بتاعك وبتاعه مشرفه تانيه ممكن جدا انكم انتوا تعملوا موضوع تحطوا فيه كل الشرايط اللي علي حسابكم دي وتعملوا بتراتيب ابجدي 
وبكده يبقي حفظتوا مجهودكم وتعبكم في الرفع وتثبتوا المكتبه وتبقي متجدده وكل شريط جديد ترفعوه تعملوا بيه موضوع وتحطوا اللينك بتاعه في المكتبه المتثبته

بس اولا واخرا الموقع بتاع الفورشير ده بطئ جدا جدا خاصه للناس اللي بتملك سرعه عاليه في النت ولكن بالنسبه للناس اللي بتملك سرعه بطئيه فهو معقول
*​


----------

